

Thoughts on Five Years of Emerging Languages - mcfunley
https://al3x.net/2014/09/16/thoughts-on-five-years-of-emerging-languages.html

======
transfire
If Go would just give us generics and improve performance a bit more, then yea
I think it has a bright future. Rust on other hand needs to do the opposite
and find some ways to simplify things a bit.

Julia and Elixir are both promising too but they both have some quarks to get
past if they want to hit the big time.

~~~
slackstation
I am really interested in Elixir. Seems like a language built with a purpose
(scaling past the limitations of a language like Ruby) and has a focus. It
doesn't try to be cute or throw in features for the sake of throwing them in
but, makes a concerted effort to bake useful things into the language.

------
zem
surprised not to see nimrod get a mention. it definitely seems like it would
fit well into the lean language compiling to bare metal roundup.

